# Easysource from ebay humidors ok?



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Guy on ebay sells Humidors. They are really pretty cheap ($47 for 100 gar capacity... $65 for 150-200)

400 ct CIGAR HUMIDOR CABINET END TABLE DISPLAY CASE - eBay (item 380122367492 end time May-06-09 12:33:19 PDT)

some of them look pretty nice. I mean, heck as long as the hygrometer works ... (of course I could use my hot/cold incubator .. but my boss might wonder what cigars are doing inside our school)

Anyway... anyone know or have experience with these humidors?


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Never heard of them before. There are 2 things that make me pause though about the 400ct humidor you linked too:

1. They never mention that the cedar is Spanish cedar
2. This paragraph at the bottom:



> In order to provide savings for our customers and get the same value, portions of our humidor interior are made of cedar wood. Once the humidor is closed everything inside is sealed. The cedar smell will remain in the box giving positive effect on the flavor of your cigars. Therefore there is no need to make the inside of the humidor completely of cedar. If you research cigar humidors, there is no 100% cedar humidor. All manufacturers use the same method to make their humidors.


I am curious as to what % is actually cedar (and again, if its Spanish cedar) and what % do other humidor manufactures use.

Not saying these couldn't be good humidors. Its just I would want answers to those questions first and maybe a testimonial or 3 about people who have bought them.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

My opinion is that you get what you pay for. I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## sodomanaz (Oct 2, 2008)

I bought one of these last year. Holds RH fine, and is worth the money. The "glass" is just thick plastic, but it does the job. It looks pretty good as well. I use mine to house boxes and the top to hold singles. Haven't had a single problem. Pick up some humi jars or beads, and you'll be all set after seasoning. 

Keep in mind that a lot of the discount humidor sites get their pieces from similar sources in China. Take a look at slickdeals to see if there is a Live.com ebay discount going on again. I got mine for about $40 shipped after discount.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I have the 300 ct from this vendor. It works, but it is not the best quality. I would check out the Vendor, MyDiscountAuctions on ebay (Tampa Humidor). Or check out Cheap Humidors. I have product from both: better quality.


----------



## CAJoe (Jan 14, 2008)

I have had the 400 count from them for about 6 months now and it works just as well as any of my other humidors. I threw some 65% heartfelt beads in it and have not had a problem.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

FWIW their humidors are NOT lined in spanish cedar I believe they use pine. They also use plexiglass instead of real glass. I am sure they work, as other have attested to.

One of their competitors on eBay posted the site below to bash them. So take the info with a grain of salt. It resulted in them getting banned themselves.

How to spot a fake humidor before you buy it


----------



## sodomanaz (Oct 2, 2008)

The Humidor China Manufacturers

Here is something to take a look at, especially when checking out the discount humidor sites. I'm fairly confident that just about every discount humidor site uses one of these Chinese wholesalers. Unless you are dealing with a hand-crafted piece (which will run you hundreds) of course, you'll probably end up with something similar to what you see on this site.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

*How about THIS one?*

Hey guys, I just won an auction at cigarbid.com

I got a 100 capacity 5 vegas humidor. Spanish cedar .. looks good!

$61

Here is the link.. let me know what ya think

Cigarbid.com Auctions - Lot 717779


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: How about THIS one?*



KinnScience said:


> Hey guys, I just won an auction at cigarbid.com
> 
> I got a 100 capacity 5 vegas humidor. Spanish cedar .. looks good!
> 
> ...


I have this humidor got mine with the 30 cigars and 4 oz. gel for $91. I think this humi is great. I love the way it looks and I have had 0 problems with it. I think you will be happy. For $61 it's still a great price. Enjoy!


----------



## cleggstore (Apr 2, 2009)

sodomanaz said:


> The Humidor China Manufacturers
> 
> Here is something to take a look at, especially when checking out the discount humidor sites. I'm fairly confident that just about every discount humidor site uses one of these Chinese wholesalers. Unless you are dealing with a hand-crafted piece (which will run you hundreds) of course, you'll probably end up with something similar to what you see on this site.


To the best of my knowledge no one who sells less than premium humidors can offer anything but items that are made in China because they can't be made in the US and be lower price (cheap.)

Amoung the different companies, makers and price points there are quality variations. I've seen some excellent $40 units and some really crappy $100 units of comparable size.

If you're exceptionally fussy even a $120 Chinese made humidor may not be good enough.

David


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

I detest Ebay just a little bit more the I detest Thompson, LOL. Buy anything from ebay? Not unless its the only answer left.

Anywho, weeks just before I discoved Puff, I was shopping for a humi to replace my old 25ct pick and save clunker I`ve had for too many years.

Looked everywhere, did all my home work. Settled on a place called Perfect Humidors. Now I hate mail order and ebay, like a box a chocolates, you never know what you`ve going to get. But this purchase was so spotless, I gotta tell you about it. I originaly bought a 200ct, but it got here and oh no, its about full, and more gars are on the way. What to do, agonise, agonise. Finally got the courage to email Pefect and told them of my dilema. THEY UNDERSTOOD! Nate, the owner (You deal with the owner here), refunded the purchase of the smaler unit befor even getting it back, snet out a return ship cert, and only charged me the remaining balance for the larger unit, and sent that out within a few days. I took more time agonising over how to address returning the smaller unit then he took in replacing it with a larger unit. 

So, I now got a 300CT stuffed full of Thompson dog rockets, but I just put a new bun of Flor De Oliva in there and am enjoying one now. 

Anyways, I know from prior experiance that getting CS like that is a once in a lifetime experiance, and I wanted to mention Nates store, if thats OK, 

Cheers,
Randall


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have the 400 count humidor from ebay, i've been very happy with it. But when i bought it it was 300 count humidor. I probably would not buy from them again only because there are better sites to get "real" humidors from and for about the same price.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

If you're looking for a great deal, check out the imperfects at cheaphumidors or tampahumidor


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Glad I came across this thread. I as well ordered a Humidor from EasySource Inc via E-bay, It's a 120ct with the glass on the lid and the front; It was $45 shipped. I did get a digital hygro from amazon. I knew it wasn't the greatest. But I thought it looked good and will suite me for the next few years. It will be going in my basement of my new house (which the wifey said is all mine! Hello Man Cave!). Now knowing that it wasn't the best, but more of a "starter unit" I have a few cigar boxes left over from catering events that I plan to make trays out of. I figure I'll be good for a while until I save up for a bigger humi or build one.


----------



## Nismo#12 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok an update on my Easy Source Had it for two weeks now. I replaced the foam in the humidifier with Silica Beads from A.C Moore and added a second humidifer as well. Holding steady around 66-68% RH. I inserted some old spansih cedar pieces from old boxes. As it sits on a shelf it does look nice. Granted once you touch it you can tell it's cheap. The glass is plexi and not held in very well, but seems to still hold the RH at an acceptable level. 

For the $45 I spent on it I have no complaints for now. It will hold me until I begin my IKEAdor next year. So far I am happy as this is wroking as a great beginner Humi.


----------



## jazziboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's what a seller recently told me about the 400 CT display. Note this is from gadget best buy, which has the same stuff and look of their web site as easysource. The size is interesting of course at that price:

If you want Spanish cedar, this is probably not the humidor for you to put your cigs in contact with. Only the vertical divider is cedar (not sure if spanish), so about 3% of the interior surface. Although, for the price, I might consider getting one if the seal is OK, to keep whole boxes that are cedar lined, given the low cost per cubic inch. Then again, you could use any sealed container for storing cedar boxes, like an unplugged old fridge with active humidity device; probably need to wipe down with and air out with active charcoal first (now that's big) , . Read on...

I bought a cigarstar humi instead probably need another, which is gorgeous all sp. cedar...

*"Dear ,*

Thank you for the update~!

Only the Vertical divider is made of Cedar.

Please let me know if there is any further question or concern.

Sincerely
Gadgetbestbuy

--- On *Mon, 7/12/10, eBay Member: *wrote:

400 ct CIGAR HUMIDOR DISPLAY CASE CABINET END TABLE
To: gadgetbestbuy
Date: Monday, July 12, 2010, 6:44 PM

*
Dear gadgetbestbuy,

*
Thanks for yr reply but Can you clarify what you mean when you say :

"The dividers are lined with Spanish cedar."
​I see 4 slotted shelves, only the top 1 has a divider.

1. Are the thin horizontal shelves Spanish cedar (can't be lined as they are too thin so I assume made of Spanish cedar. 
.

2. Are the vertical inside walls lined with Spanish cedar?

Can you confirm that Any surface the cigar is on or touching, either vertical or horizontal, is Spanish cedar.

In my experience Spanish cedar is usually darker and the inside looks very pale??

Regards / 
______________

On Jul 12, 2010, at 15:41, "eBay Member: gadgetbestbuy" wrote:

*Dear,*

Our humidors are specially designed and constructed with quality and price in mind.

The humidor is constructed of a mix of MDF, wood veneer and Honduran Mahogany wood interior lining. The dividers are lined with Spanish cedar.

The advantage of using MDF over hardwood is that it provides less expansion due to the humidity, resulting in less peeling and cracks. The Honduran Mahogany lined interior offers exceptional moisture absorption, and coupled with the Spanish cedar lined dividers offer a cost effective and desirable humidor.

We believe our humidors are an excellent blend of quality, aesthetics and cost.

If you have any further questions or concerns regarding our humidors or auctions, please feel free to contact us through eBay messaging.

Sincerely,
Gadgetbestbuy


----------

